# "Free Rat" ad



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I just had a look on Gumtree (why do we do this to ourselves?!) and saw an ad with the above title. It read as follows....

"Gourgoues white rat real friendly no cage sum food n saw dust this poor fella (i think) was lost he has no known health problems i am nt a pet person after failing to find his owner i have decided to try and rehome him"

I didnt even think about it and contacted the person immediately. 

I'm going to pick "him" up tomorrow  I wanted to go straight away, but was told they're not at home this evening. Goodness knows what kind of "cage" they have the poor mite in alone while being out all night 

Operation rat rescue is in motion......!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good on ya!
We need pics as soon as possible


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck

I had a similar experience with Gumtree a week ago today & now have 4 new girls who have another week of quarantine before I start trying intros. I've now banned myself from the site


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Good luck
> 
> I had a similar experience with Gumtree a week ago today & now have 4 new girls who have another week of quarantine before I start trying intros. I've now banned myself from the site


Florence just ran across my keyboard and deleted everything I had typed!! 

I haven't been on Gumtree in quite a while now, but as soon as I saw that I felt I had to try and get him.

I'm not even sure I'll be able to keep him, but if not, I'll make sure I find him a fabulous home!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Good on ya!
> We need pics as soon as possible


And yes, I do promise pics


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> *Florence just ran across my keyboard and deleted everything I had typed!!*
> 
> I haven't been on Gumtree in quite a while now, but as soon as I saw that I felt I had to try and get him.
> 
> I'm not even sure I'll be able to keep him, but if not, I'll make sure I find him a fabulous home!


It's great when they do that, even better when they manage to shut down my laptop entirely, as they have on several occasions


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww yay go you!! Lucky rat!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I collected the little guy today and he's so incredibly sweet and friendly. Gorgeous agouti hoodie. He's absolutely TINY  He can't be any older than a few months!

This is the first I've tried to attach pics so fingers crossed it works


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> I collected the little guy today and he's so incredibly sweet and friendly. Gorgeous agouti hoodie. He's absolutely TINY  He can't be any older than a few months!
> 
> This is the first I've tried to attach pics so fingers crossed it works


what a gorgeous little man <3


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh hes beautiful.
Fingers crossed intros go well.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh me oh my he is beautiful!!!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

My OH had no idea what I had been up to and I had some explaining to do when he came home from work :lol:

He asked to hold him and then the little guy climbed up and sat on my OH's shoulder for ages


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

I love agoutis. after i lost gwenvael i needed another and i found remus. the colours are just beautiful in the coat


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

He is gorgeous, well done you for rescueing him and hope you can keep him x x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

The little guy's doing really well  He's had lots of tasty food today and has been guzzling the Dr Squiggles.

When I collected him, he had been kept on sawdust in a plastic box with a cardboard lid which was duct taped on  He must have been like that for days 
The girl seemed nice enough but just utterly clueless.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Just back from collecting Syrian hamster from a Gumtree Ad, was supposed to be looking for a double bed, my OH can't understand why they put the ad amongst the furniture (I'm banned from looking at the pet section)


----------



## RuthStewart (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello,

I had to post because I phoned up for that rat today! 

It's all a bit sad here at the moment. 

About five weeks ago, one of my little girl rats got a tumour in her vulva (horrible) and had to be put down. Then today her sister had to be put down too, because she had inverted her vagina due to straining to pass a lump (cancer).

I must say though, I go to Abbey Vets and I asked for her to be put down gently, and they anaesthetised her first(gas) for me so it was not so traumatic for her. 

Although they didn't charge me, I had to pay the Sunday charge which was £42. But I didn't know what was wrong with her and I was so worried. 

No-one really understands at my house.

I am going to have more ratties, of course, but I would like boys this time. 

Best wishes, 

Ruth


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

RuthStewart said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had to post because I phoned up for that rat today!
> 
> ...


Oh Ruth, that's awful  I'm so sorry!

One of my girls had to be PTS just a couple of weeks ago and it was also very peaceful. I was able to hold her as she passed.

Where in Scotland are you?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

alyson said:


> Just back from collecting Syrian hamster from a Gumtree Ad, was supposed to be looking for a double bed, my OH can't understand why they put the ad amongst the furniture (I'm banned from looking at the pet section)


Funny you should say that as i was originally on looking for a sofa bed! :lol:

My OH was similarly confused


----------



## RuthStewart (Feb 24, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> Oh Ruth, that's awful  I'm so sorry!
> 
> One of my girls had to be PTS just a couple of weeks ago and it was also very peaceful. I was able to hold her as she passed.
> 
> Where in Scotland are you?


Hello,

I am in Paisley, I have left a request at Hawthorn Rattery. Toyah Leith seems very reputable, so I am really hoping to maybe get a trio of her rats. I have a furet plus rat cage so I think it will be fine.

I would also consider rehoming some rats. Pretty much anything except a pet shop!

Best wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

RuthStewart said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in Paisley, I have left a request at Hawthorn Rattery. Toyah Leith seems very reputable, so I am really hoping to maybe get a trio of her rats. I have a furet plus rat cage so I think it will be fine.
> 
> ...


Toyah is lovely, as her her rats  And if you're interested in rescueing rats then look at the rehoming section on here and on the Fancy Rats forum.

I'm sorry to hear about your girls.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Aw she's so cute, looks like a rat version of my hamster Ocward(I was 8/9ish and couldn't spell Awkward and thought it was Ocward) who sadly crossed rainbowbridge


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

An update on "Dave", as my friend nicknamed him  ......

He is going to his forever home tomorrow!!  He's going to live with a breeder and I know he'll be spoiled and given endless cuddles from the kids.

I would really love to keep him but I had promised my OH that I wouldn't add to our boy numbers, and I just don't feel it's the responsible thing to do just now.

Anyway, a happy ending for this little fella


----------

